# Conexion de entrada de audio



## VANESA (Dic 4, 2008)

estoy tratando de estudiar el armado de amplificador de audio y la duda que me surgio al ver los circuitos que estan en la pagina es donde van los cables de entrada de audio porque en todos solo aparece una entrada y por ejemplo de la placa de mi pc salen 3 cables de la ficha de de audio o de cualquier equipo salen dos si es mono la pregunta seria el otro cable va a masa ? 

puede parecer una pregunta muy obvia pero espero que la entiendan y me puedan ayudar


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2008)

Sí, va a masa el negativo y la señal a lo que está marcado como Entrada.
El parlante va a la Salida y a masa.

Saludos


----------



## FBustos (Dic 5, 2008)

VANESA dijo:
			
		

> estoy tratando de estudiar el armado de amplificador de audio y la duda qye me surgio al ver los circuitos que estan en la pagina es donde van los cabkes de entrada de audio porque en todos solo aparece una entrada y por ejemplo de la placa de mi pc salen 3 cables de la ficha de de audio o de cuakquier equipo *salen dos si es mono* la pregunta seria el otro cable va a masa ?
> 
> puede parecer una pregunta muy obvia pero espero que la entiendan y me puedan ayudar



------------------Nada que ver con tu pregunta--------------------------
Hola, que sean 2 cables no quiere decir que sea mono.
Te refieres a un conector jack de 3.5mm? de esos hay mono y estereo.
------------------Nada que ver con tu pregunta--------------------------


Y si salen 3 cables como por ejemplo en los reproductores de mp3 o cd portatil, uno de esos cables se usa para subir, bajar volumen, cambiar de track etc.

Ojala que haya respondido bien a lo que creo que te referias.



PD: Si ves en un diagrama que aparece un solo conector, es porque se deduce que el otro cable(negativo o masa) va al negativo del amplificador.
Si puedes adjunta una imagen para tener mas claro a lo que te refieres.


----------



## bachi (Dic 11, 2008)

A lo que te refieres es porque en los diagramas que se publican casi siempre se coloca un canal es a eso lo que llamamos mono y en una nota aparte te colocan (si lo quieres estereo tienes que hacer otra placa identica)con respecto a que desde tu placa de pc salen tres es porque la mayoria de los equipos de audio(pc, mp3, etc) son estereos o sea un canal llamado R y el otro llamado L y por eso es que tu en los circuitos publicados ves dos cables. tres cables en estereo significa  L un cable  R otro cable y el tercer cable es la masa de los dos.

Saludos y espero hayas entendido.


----------



## alecmander (Dic 11, 2008)

Lo que pasa que la salida de audio de la compu es estereo o sea tiene dos canales de audio y otro de masa, en cambio por ejemplo la guitarra tiene una salida de un solo canal y masa...
para poder amplificar los dos canales de la compu necesitas usar un aplificadpor estereo, igualmente si queres podes amplificar solo uno y se va a escuchar y el otro directamente no lo conectas y listo... obvio que no conectando un canal perdes las frecuencias que transportaba el mismo, no se si me explico...
de la compu salen tres cables canal L, canal R y masa!


----------

